# Safest Props



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

As I have told anybody who would listen - and some people who have politely pretended to listen - this will be my 1st year allowed decorating the new house and yard and a spacious garage and side of the house with a ton of Haloween props and deco and such. Props I have to design & make.

At our old place we couldn’t put anything up for Haloween cuz as part of the deal for living there the church had a lot of rules we had to stick to. I don’t want to knock them cuz they were mostly good to us, but many times I could not understand the rules. A giant bat never hurt no one.

At 1st my Mom was rather hesitant, but now she is willing to let me decorate to my heart’s contempt. She knows how much this means to me. 

So to acheive my goal of Haloween supremecy, I have been feverishly drawing designs for props & a fierce maze that leads to the end in a large scratch-hole. 

I want it to be all coherent and not look like a truck on its way to the Spirit Store crashed on my front lawn - though that would be awesome. And some big trucks do zoom by here, so it’s not an impossibility.

Still, as we have not decorated before, my Mom has a valid concern she wants me to settle and I need to respect her wished and ask you guys and hear your suggestions and such. 

My Mom is devout and worried and wants to ask you your “expert” opinions on which Haloween props are the most attractive to demons and dark souls and whatnot, and might be miscontrued as an invitaiton for them to seek us out and eff with us. 

She says me and my 2 brothers are demons enuff for her, and we don’t need no more at the table! So, please, wich Haloween props and deco have the greatest danger of portaling an actual demon? And which are the judged the safest?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

From my experience with the religious people in the neighborhood, don't use any devils or witches. I try to stay with props related to movies. Ghosts, vampires, Frankstein, skeletons things like that. Then if they try to get all "It's satantic" with me I point out it only movies. They can't get to crazy about that.


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Safest way to go would be an "implied" scare. Kind of how Hitchcock make Psycho, you had to imagine how brutal the shower scene was. Spooky music, dead ends, shaking bushes, glowing eyes. Some rubber rats and birds are neutral and safe. A person's imagination of the unknown is scarier than anything you could set up.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!! ........."So, please, wich Haloween props and deco have the greatest danger of portaling an actual demon?" Really?!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Rory, like Scareme said, there's tons of great stuff you can do that shouldn't make your mom uncomfortable. I think it's great that your mom is willing to meet you halfway on this; actually more than halfway. Stay away from stuff that appears demonic and don't use pentagrams and both of you should be satisfied with your haunt. 

To add to Scareme and CM's suggestions, you gotta include clowns. In fact, you could do your entire haunt based on an evil circus - nothing demonic there. You mentioned a maze, and that's something I've done the last two years and populated it with clowns.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Here's some safe theme/stuff off the top of my head: UFO's, Pirates, Dinosaurs, Clowns 

They can be pretty scary. It's all on how you set it up!!


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks For Your Ideas*

Thanks, scaremee, I think you are right, there should be no crusty Devils or skanky Witches props, as they both sit at the Dark Lord's knee, and are in close communion with his trash talk.

And thanks to you too, CartoonMark, tho I am not really sure what "implied" scares really mean. Does "implied" mean there is blood but not a lot of screams - or the other way around? You mention glowing eyes in the bushes, and say that is all right to do, but how do you know for sure those eyes don't belong to Demons? How could you honestly tell somebody those are not Demon eyes?

And thanks to tot13 for what you said about Pentagrams. I'm glad you told me as soon as you did cuz I was in the middle of building a Pentagram out of PVC piping. I guess I can use it to make another prop. The clown idea sounds good too. There is this scary dancing clown video on youtube that is sooooo scary. Check it out: 




Also thanks to billman about the UFOs and Pirates and Dinosaurs and Clowns. I am thinking about them all.

No thanks to Fiend4Haloween. I don't need to be made fun of here, I get enuff of that at school.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are pentagrams truly an 'unsafe' thing? Aren't they more of a symbol of magik and/or mystical things, not really anything evil? I'd like to know because I've really been thinking of putting one on a cauldron this year but am a little uncomfortable with it, especially after it's been mentioned here in this thread =/.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off, congrates on hanging in there until you could decorate and then addressing the concerns of your mother about the demon issue. I guess I tend to go with the classics for haunting. Ghost ships and pirates, Graveyards and zombies, Dungeons and skeletons. I am old enough to remember clowns as beening fun and happy, so I would have a hard time doing evil clowns. Anyway, I wish you good luck with this haunt. And if some of those people from school get scared and wet themselves, welllll you can count that as an extra.
Good luck


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoryMcGormley said:


> Thanks, scaremee, I think you are right, there should be no crusty Devils or skanky Witches props, as they both sit at the Dark Lord's knee, and are in close communion with his trash talk.


Might want to consider there are some real witches on this forum who might find your words about them as insulting as some you have heard yourself.

Also, consider that ghosts, the undead, and all supernatural creatures outside of christendom are considered satanic, even if they are from a religions outside of christianity.

Maybe you should go pumpkinrot style, scarecrows, skeletons, and like 20 jack-o-lanterns, throw in a fog machine and some spooky lights and your gold.


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Might want to consider there are some real witches on this forum who might find your words about them as insulting as some you have heard yourself.


Ok, I am sorry if I have offended anybody. I wasn't thinking right. I'm very stupid. I don't think I have posted enough for them to let me edit my remarks, but as soon as I can I will edit my remarks to take out anything offensive. Don't be mad at me.


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, I also want to apologize to any Devils or Demons I might have insulted by mistake or ignorance. I did not come here to insult anybody. I just wanted to make some Haloween props.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I don't care, I'm not a witch! But I do know witches don't worship satan, a common mis-perception.

And relax, you don't need to edit your posts. Maybe less editorializing on whats evil and whats not, and no one will should be offended.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Psychology plays a lot into what scares people. Most people scare themselves before they go into a haunt. Ambiance is important, lighting and background music or sound track.

Anything you do that will distort people's concepts of common things might be considered offensive or satanic or whatever. Scary clowns...are they possessed, demons in disguise...serial killers?

You aren't going to make everybody happy. No matter what you do, somebody will think you are doing something Satanic just because it is Halloween so you just need to know that you are doing something fun, it isn't dangerous in any way and be comfortable with that. (There was a Christian church here in Texas that picketed another Christian church because the latter church had a church haunt that the former church found offensive)

Look through people's photo albums and the photos in the "haunt photos and videos" section and see what you like. Ask your Mom what she thinks she can live with since she has her own concepts of what is acceptable.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoryMcGormley said:


> And thanks to tot13 for what you said about Pentagrams. I'm glad you told me as soon as you did cuz I was in the middle of building a Pentagram out of PVC piping.


Just curious why you were considering a pentagram, especially with your mothers fear of what might be considered attractive to demons and dark souls.

Maybe its just me and the way I was raised but I've never associated Halloween with satan, satanism, sacrifices, paganism, etc-isms...lol.


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody. You are all very kind to take the time to give me advice. I really appreciate your comments. You have given me a lot to turn over in my mind. I didn't realize things were going be so complicated. I will have to do a lot of thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are good props, bad props, props in poor taste, funny props, cute props, props that might offend or disturb people, props that are breathtakingly beautiful, and props that are downright ugly, but no props that attract demons. That's my opinion.

I agree with previously posted opinions that it's lovely that your mom is willing to let you try your hand at Halloween decorating. You're clearly excited and ready to dive in big time, and it's also lovely that you respect her concerns. Here's my suggestion, for what it's worth: Be wise now beyond your years, begin with baby steps, and work with your mom to develop something you both will enjoy. Be a little more kid-oriented the first year and build from there. Halloween is not only an opportunity to build fond memories for yourself, but also for those who come to see what you have on display. The suggestion to use traditional movie characters is a good one, and there's nothing wrong with starting out (or staying with) tombstones, spiders, bats, jack o' lanterns, and ghosts.

Perhaps you and your mom could look for pumpkin carving designs that are more funny than scary, and the two of you could work on them together, along with any other decorating you might do. The fun of Halloween is a wonderful thing to share in a family and I think you have it in you to make it a wonderful experience for both you and your mother.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> There are good props, bad props, props in poor taste, funny props, cute props, props that might offend or disturb people, props that are breathtakingly beautiful, and props that are downright ugly, but no props that attract demons. That's my opinion.
> 
> I agree with previously posted opinions that it's lovely that your mom is willing to let you try your hand at Halloween decorating. You're clearly excited and ready to dive in big time, and it's also lovely that you respect her concerns. Here's my suggestion, for what it's worth: Be wise now beyond your years, begin with baby steps, and work with your mom to develop something you both will enjoy. Be a little more kid-oriented the first year and build from there. Halloween is not only an opportunity to build fond memories for yourself, but also for those who come to see what you have on display. The suggestion to use traditional movie characters is a good one, and there's nothing wrong with starting out (or staying with) tombstones, spiders, bats, jack o' lanterns, and ghosts.
> 
> Perhaps you and your mom could look for pumpkin carving designs that are more funny than scary, and the two of you could work on them together, along with any other decorating you might do. The fun of Halloween is a wonderful thing to share in a family and I think you have it in you to make it a wonderful experience for both you and your mother.


Rory,
I think you've been given a lot of good advice in this thread, but you need to read Roxy's post 2, maybe 3 times. She's summed it up very nicely.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

joker said:


> Just curious why you were considering a pentagram, especially with your mothers fear of what might be considered attractive to demons and dark souls.
> 
> Maybe its just me and the way I was raised but I've never associated Halloween with satan, satanism, sacrifices, paganism, etc-isms...lol.


Sorry for the vaguness. A pentagram has been used by Christians, Wiccans, and other faiths and cultures. An _inverted_ pentagram (points down) is usually associated with the occult or satanism.

Many cultures (for lack of a better word) have adopted the symbols or holidays of others and made those things their own, with sometimes slightly different meanings, and sometimes completely different meanings.

The pentagram and swastika (broken cross) are two good examples of this.

As for the association of Halloween and satanism, if you're familiar with different denominations, particularly here in the South, I have people who attend Assembly of God church (they speak in tongues) that support my Trail, and I have Methodists who are very outspoken against it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue hits the nail on the head!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree with Roxy, well said. And along with looking at the albums in here you might want to check out the monster list of projects. Don't overwhelm yourself with to many projects. As the years go by you will be adding to your haunt each year. We all started small and grew.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

And don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So here is my two cents worth...I was once going to be a priest, and I never knock anyone's beliefs, I may debate them on it, but never knock it...so here is what I say about your challenge, since it will be one. Yes, Halloween is seen as evil by some people, and others see Halloween as another holiday where families can get together and enjoy an event. Everyone here will tell you that we all started off small, and it's easier to keep adding to your haunt each year. Like mentioned before, pumpkins, spiders, colored lighting using blues (because someone might object to reds as hell, or fire). You can even go as far as having your haunt end in a church scene where "God has triumphed over evil" kind of thing. So you can even add a little evangelism into your haunt. Since it is your mom's house, it is her rules. Be very patient, and alot of times she may just say "even the pumpkins are evil". You may not like how strict she is being or cautious, just remember it is her house.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep...start small and work-up to it. Roxy said a lot of smart things, and getting your Mom involved might get her more comfortable. 

Once your mom is comfortable, you can add stuff. There is always next year and the next and the next.


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

joker said:


> Just curious why you were considering a pentagram, especially with your mothers fear of what might be considered attractive to demons and dark souls.


I didn't know what an inverted pentagram meant. I guess I thought it was a traditional symbol of Haloween - like the bat, the witches' broom, and Japanese school girls. I didn't think it could be so bad cuz the Youth Pastor at my church had a tattoo of one on his stomach.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I use animals in my haunt, I don't use gory, because of small kids, Snakes, Spiders, Alligators, Sharks, Dogs, Dinosaurs any of these will freak most people out with the right lighting and sound. But we also do Disney type of haunting. Singing pumpkins, moving statues or pictures. I also project lots of ghost. But they are the Casper kind. As for as for Satanic or evil, that is only in the minds of people. If they want to see it they will. Get your mom to help you and do what, You Enjoy. Life is to short to try and live the way others would like you too.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Something just seems a little off here. Can't put my finger on it... Either way, hope you find a way to celebrate Halloween that works for everyone.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Something just seems a little off here. Can't put my finger on it... Either way, hope you find a way to celebrate Halloween that works for everyone.


You're not alone -


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Everything is based on interpretation. You shouldn't do anything considered 'demonic' because of the churches interpretation (although I have seen 'haunts' run by churches that have abortions, car wrecks, and ODs...wtf). That would be like me not trusting priests if i was an alter boy. My opinion is to get your mom involved as much as possible and try to keep an open line of communication involving your plans. Is your family church going, or just trying to appease the church next door?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> You're not alone -


Nope not alone


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

joker said:


> Nope not alone


I felt the same but didn't want to 'over do' the agreement.

but here goes..

'theres something rotten in denmark'


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoryMcGormley said:


> I didn't know what an inverted pentagram meant. I guess I thought it was a traditional symbol of Haloween - like the bat, the witches' broom, and Japanese school girls. I didn't think it could be so bad cuz the Youth Pastor at my church had a tattoo of one on his stomach.


I call bullsh*t on this.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

RoryMcGormley said:


> I didn't know what an inverted pentagram meant. I guess I thought it was a traditional symbol of Haloween - like the bat, the witches' broom, and Japanese school girls. I didn't think it could be so bad cuz the Youth Pastor at my church had a tattoo of one on his stomach.


Fake!

(edit) Yes!!! Double post ghost got me!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> I call bullsh*t on this.


I think I smell something, too, DC. Japanese school girls??


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Huh???????????? LOL :googly:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Whaaa??


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> I call bullsh*t on this.


Geez, DC, I know you're in a different time zone, *cough, cough*, but come on . . .


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There are so many hard-core Christian groups out there that having a Mom afraid of demons doesn't seem all that out of line. I knew somebody like that. 
There are churches who tell their congregations that Halloween is dangerous....

but Japanese School Girls.. That is really frightening (also kinda fetish like)


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Maybe he means like the Ring and the hundred other rip off scary Japanese films.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhh Ringu...I liked that film


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't read the whole thread, but to answer the question....

I for one do not believe in demons, but if your mom is so scared, then I say just stay away from red devils and such. Witches are not real, I see no problem with ghosts ether. Glowing eyes are fine(Maybe they are animals in the bushes) If you want "Safe" props(as you call them) then stay with bats, black cats, pirates, skelletons, and pumpkins. Check out my haunt, I don't have any devils or anything like that. I don't have any problem with any malevolent beings(or demons).

http://www.youtube.com/user/RatGirl1987

Thats ^ my youtube channel, has some haunt stuff on it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haunted Bayou said:


> There are churches who tell their congregations that Halloween is dangerous....
> 
> but Japanese School Girls.. That is really frightening (also kinda fetish like)


Personally, and not trying to be disrespectful, I don't see anything frightening here:










It's a pic from the Silent Hill release in Tokyo.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Kind of on the subject. I can't understand why haunters used naked body parts or topless zombies. I mean if you're having little kids seeing this..wtf!! I see they sell like crazy on Ebay. For me it goes way over the line.

As far as "The Ring" prop..Japanese girl coming out of the well, tv, or head falling backward. That's fine. There is no sexual undertones there.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

....Unless you are a freak!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

church safe and bible approved imagery:

dead man on a cross.

Pillar of salt.

burning bush.

angel of death.

the whole book of revelation.

I think you could make a f'n scary yard haunt, and have it be 100% christian.

God fearing people will instantly recognize it, it rebukes evil just by its very existence, and non-christians will just go WTF (what the fudge)? Whats this!? What this?! Why this is something new!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree this thread smacks of sarcastic nonsense. I haven't heard any complaints yet, but I'm thiiiiiiisss close to closing it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I toned it down a bit. Sorry Doc. (damn still sarcastic, doh!)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am just LMAO. I cannot believe this thread even got this far. I think if most of you look down you will see your leg being pulled damn near off. But have fun with it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I'm just gonna close it before it gets out of hand. I think it's run it's course anyways.


----------

